# PRR Decals or Dry Transfers



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm looking for either a decal or a dry transfer in several sizes for this style of PRR logo, anyone have a source?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Walthers lists several PRR decal kits, but they don't show sample photos of the specific types ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=prr+decal

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.microscale.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Without knowing if they have the decal I want, I'm not sure how to approach Walther's entries.

I checked Microscale, hard to tell what size they are. 

I have a Legacy Lionel U28C that came with a factory error, no keystones on one side! Apparently, Lionel is not going to be any help in solving the issue, so I was looking for decals I could fix it with.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

I won't make any promises, but I believe I have some Microscale decal sets with that style of logo. I will try to hunt them down this weekend. We are having our basement finished so all of my stuff is in the garage in what would charitably be called "total disarray".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the actual logos in place. One is 5/16" high, the other is 13/32" high. I'd like to get them for the other side to complete my two PARR locomotives.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

gunrunner - I found them. I don't know if they are the exact sizes you mentioned. If you like, pm or email me your address and I'll send them to you. If they work, great. If not, then maybe you can use them on another project. 

How many do you need? I have four of the bigger ones and a bunch of the smaller ones.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if I don't screw up, I need two of each. If I do screw up, I'll need more. 

Someone over in the OGR forum mentioned _*Microscale decal set 48-194*_ as one that might have them. I have no idea what sizes they have on that set.

From the pictures, it appears that this decal set has only one size. Are you saying you have a couple of sizes?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John did you see what a member posted here?
Free to print as you see fit.
Do they sell a decal paper that you can print on?
Check out his site for all kinds of signs.
http://timeandseasons.com/home.cfm

These are O PRR,
http://timeandseasons.com/detail.cfm?pID=75714537-5432-4BAA-A4326D55453331D4&cID=1389&urw=Pennsylvania%20Railroad%20gold

Fromm xrunner's thread on stop signs,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=135940#post135940

Edit,
Yes they must sell decal paper, I see it mentioned on his site.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I'm ready to try printing them as well.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

John - I just sent you a pm, but I'll get the decals out to you early this coming week. I have the exact set you posted as well as an HO set with the smaller size. I don't know if they're the exact size you need, but maybe they'll be close enough.

big ed - Thanks for posting those links! I intend to check them out when I get a chance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Sean, I think the fact that there's an HO and an O may solve the two size issue. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi. I've got the "Time and Seasons" website that lets you print custom sized decals. Looks like you've already got the PRR decal situation taken care of, but I'm posting this as a general FYI.

Unfortunately, I don't sell the transfer/wet slide decal paper, but you can buy those items from a company called Papilio: http://www.papilio.com/

I could do drop shipping of the stuff, but it'd cost you more than buying direct from Papilio. I should probably put links to their site on mine, though...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Depending on the size when I get it in-hand, I may yet have to consider trying to print them to get the correct size.

I've yet to try printing a decal, and I'd like to have a full page of desired decals before I print it, but that's an option if the sizes coming don't work out.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Depending on the size when I get it in-hand, I may yet have to consider trying to print them to get the correct size.
> 
> I've yet to try printing a decal, and I'd like to have a full page of desired decals before I print it, but that's an option if the sizes coming don't work out.


If you register as a member, you can assemble a full page (you can also specific exact sizes in decimal inches).

About the best advice I can give you on printing is:

1 - don't have cats. Their hair gets everywhere. Speaking as one who knows 

2 - Wipe the print head down if the print head is integrated into the cartridge--these are the hard plastic cartridges with electrical contacts on them).

3 - Run the head cleaning routine

4 - print on plain paper first.

Or:

1 - buy a color laser printer.

Then run the decals.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, if I don't screw up, I need two of each. .


Boy, how many times have I said that....:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> Boy, how many times have I said that....:laugh:



Jack how is the Daughter doing?
Did they find out what is was?

I have a friend in Baltimore that took off almost a whole month with something just like she had, after all kinds of tests he got better and no one knows what it was.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

RichardAJensen said:


> If you register as a member, you can assemble a full page (you can also specific exact sizes in decimal inches).
> 
> About the best advice I can give you on printing is:
> 
> ...


I may have to do that even if these decals work out. I already have an inkjet and laser color printer, so I'm all set there.


----------

